# Utah atv in Wyoming, what permits?



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Does Utah and Wyoming have some form of reciprocal agreement regarding registration of atvs?

My wife and a neighbors wants to take our ATVs to WY to explore some private lands for a youth camping trip this summer (I think its all private lands... but as I haven't seen a map yet of the area, there could be BLM trails involved. I'm fine with them running up, but I am not sure what needs to be done for a Utah registered ATV traveling to WY. 

Do you just need the $15 ORV permit? Or some other form of registration? Honestly if this is too big of a hassle I might decline the whole thing... but my wife is pretty excited to go there.


-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I was just looking at this the other day. You need to purchase a $15 permit, there is no reciprocal agreement. I think that states have figure out that they can make a little extra money off of non residents if they require them to purchase that permit.

http://wyotrails.state.wy.us/ORV/Permits.aspx


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I gotta say that non-ATV reciprocity is dumb as heck. We respect their license plates to their cars, it's not all that different to allow someone to ride an ATV on dirt roads.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

You can buy the sticker at the Maverick in Evanston. (Or at least you could the past 3 years)


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bax* said:


> I gotta say that non-ATV reciprocity is dumb as heck. We respect their license plates to their cars, it's not all that different to allow someone to ride an ATV on dirt roads.


Ever since Colorado found out how much they can make by having non residents buy a $25 permit for a week a lot of other states are joining in. Even Utah requires a non resident to purchase a permit if they don't recognize the other states permits. Years ago you used to be able to ride for 30 consecutive days before you required one but not anymore. Utah now has a list of over 30 other states where you will need to purchase a Utah permit for your ATV.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

If it is all private you don't need a permit. I public just buy the $15 tag it's really not a big deal.


----------

